# Mitchell co



## GAMHUNTER35

well got my breaks an foodplots plowed found a 50lb bag of rape for sale at marvins for 42 dollars planted  some but want to plant some peas. still got hogs moving in an out got a big sow last sunday  getting a few pics of some does an small bucks .what yall seeing???


----------



## Gophfer




----------



## Gophfer




----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well turkeys hav come bac  an still got hogs seeing some small bucks shot 2 coyotes so far hope to see a doe need some hamburger


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Things are interesting on the Mitchell/Colquitt Line.  Lots of heavily used scrapes and tons of rubs. Have heard of bucks chasing not far down the road. One really nice 140” 8 killed not far hounding a few does. Cameras show fighting but no chasing. Cool temps stay it may be a long and interesting November


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea getting a lot of small bucks on my cameras not many does or big bucks


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well scrapes an rubs are showing up everywhere grunted up a small 4pt an 6pt hope the big boys show up soon


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Weather today throughout should get the mature bucks on their feet


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea it was cool this afternoon going bac in the am


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

I havnt got a single pic of a doe deer only small bucks with a good buck here an there going to move cameras round  found some fresh rubs an scrapes


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Nothing here. Starting to seem like it’s going to be late for me on the line. Normally have good luck from the 22nd to the 30th.  I don’t even see a rut in sight


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea only seeing small bucks  still think the had a small buck grunting an chasing some does this afternoon got hogs running all over


----------



## Gophfer

This one at 830pm Dec 3 near Mitchell/Colquit line. I hadn't seen him before. Hope he wasn't just passing through.


----------



## jcdona

Nice buck.  Good luck with him.  Things are starting to happen out west


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Nice buck you killed jcdona. Still nothing happening up this way that I’ve witnessed with my own eyes. Starting to grow suspicious of problem in my area.


----------



## jcdona

They're not in full swing yet but it aint far off. Had a friend that listened to a buck roar for over an hr Friday morning.  He finally got to see him at about 1030. A little bit out of range for his bow. He was tending a doe.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Saw 8 deer this evening. Does and 3 small bucks. No shooter. Hunting partner was across the road and had 3 does step out at dark with an 8 point at dark that came out grunting and pushing them around.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

had a big 8  an 7 pt come by my cameras fri an sat a few does  had a 4pt chasing  does sun small 8 came by my camera bout an hour ago  think things a starting to heat up round my place


----------



## bigfye

Any movement near Mitchell/Baker line


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

only saw small bucks  a lot of does last week hope to go some more this week there has been some nice bucks  killed that been enter into the gon contest 3 from Mitchell co so far


----------



## Ace1313

Haven’t been on here in awhile. When I killed my buck he was responding to an aggressive grunting in Dec 14th. They seemed to be about in time with rut activity just not as pronounced as normal. Hunted the last several days and have been seeing doe groups. Hope to catch A little second rut action as the scrapes have been reopened


----------



## jcdona

Not seeing anything good.  Only does and smaller bucks. Might get a touch of 2nd rut b4 its over.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

time to get after them turkeys


----------



## jcdona

I'm not seeing anything on our property.  We normally have several flocks but have not seen them since Michael came through


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea my place is the same way got lucky an got 1 off of mine the 1st week havnt seen or heard his buddy since go to wma an hear them all the time got 1 from  there the 1st week of april nothing since I heard as many as 8 an a few as 1 everytime I hav been just couldn't close the deal


----------



## ACracing98

I killed a nice 10 pt on November 12th a few miles west of Pelham.   He came out chasing some does.


----------

